# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  format pour CD audio

## laurentSc

Bonjour,

je n'y comprends rien, car voulant graver un CD audio, j'ai grav un .wav ; on l'entend bien sur mon PC, mais rien sur la chane : me serais-je tromper de format ?

----------


## laurentSc

Ca y est ; j'ai trouv : en fait, la premire fois, je n'avais pas ralis un CD audio (ce qui produit des .cda), mais un CD de donnes (c'tait donc rester un .wav). Donc, c'est rsolu.

----------

